# 2015 Holden Cruze Brochure



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2015 Holden Cruze Brochure:


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Pretty nifty. Neat to see the differences in the cars.


----------



## F18D4T (Sep 24, 2020)

I’ll have to see if I’ve still got mine from when I bought it in 2016, how do they spec up compared to the us models?


----------

